# DieCast for scenery



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Always on the lookout for nice HO size die cast cars to add to the scenery, I was very pleased to find the Greenlight Collectibles Pace Cars at my local K-Mart. I picked up the 70 Olds 442 Indy 500 pace car. You can check out the selection at www.greenlighttoys.com

They also had a black with gold stripe Shelby GT350H by Shelby Collectibles. 1/64th scale with opening doors and hood... for under $3. I know they will look great on the track.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Although Slot Shops are hard to find...*

Slot Shops with scenery for layouts are even harder to find. However, there are still some pretty good Train Shops in most states. Most of these have diecast from several different mfgs that are produced just for model railroad layouts that can cross-over and work for slots. Some is cheesey, but some is really nice. Just gotta paw through their stock a bit. Also, some Revell is nice, some JL, and even some of the Hot Wheels special editions (those ones in the black boxes). Problem with the big name DC brands is that most are pretty toy-like and scales fall all over the chart (most falling on the large size). nd


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey all, Burbanks house of hobbies (L.A.) has an interesting selection of diecast cars, trucks et. I bought a few of the Boley emergency vehicles, fire trucks, tow trucks, and ambulances for my HO track. Excellent detailing too. Burbanks is half the price of my local shops for nice diecast. You can also scour ebay and find Boley and other stuff sometimes cheaper sometimes not.Find Burbanks through Google. have fun mj


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Ya those Greenlight cars are shweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

cool cars :thumbsup: 

Is it lightweight diecast version like the actual hot wheels or heavy weights
like the Johnny Lightning ones ?


----------

